# So I broke a tooth, in two pieces...



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Right at the beginning of the Daytona 500. 
A little history. About 5 weeks ago I had a root canal done on this tooth, and am waiting on Crown in a week. The tooth was decaying and had a crack. Endodontist felt it was worth it to root canal. A few days ago, some of the white packing on the tooth fell out. But, it was minor irritant, no hurting at all.
But today, I bit down and the tooth cracked, fell out. Another piece is still in there, begging to come out as it is wiggling.
There is no pain, just a little discomfort, and the tooth doesnt allow a full bite now.
I am going to try to get to one of the 2 dentists I have tomorrow, but will definitively get in Tuesday, as its somewhat an emergency.
Wonder why their is no pain? Is it because when you have a root canal, they take all the nerve roots out of tooth?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I would gargle with something like Listerine a few times before you get to the doctor.

An abscess is not a fun thing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will gargle with Listerine for sure, thanks..


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I asked my wife for her opinion on this. She worked with dentists for ten years.

The crown of the tooth may be gone, but the root is still there and may have to be extracted. Or if it's possible to save the root that remains, you can have a pin or post done, but only if the tissue around the root is healthy. See a dentist as quickly as possible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gargle with bourbon but don't expectorate.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I asked my wife for her opinion on this. She worked with dentists for ten years.
> 
> The crown of the tooth may be gone, but the root is still there and may have to be extracted. Or if it's possible to save the root that remains, you can have a pin and post done, but only if the tissue around the root is healthy. See a dentist as quickly as possible.


The piece that came out was at gum line. The other piece wanting to come out, wiggling, is under the gum line. The tooth has had the cavity filling, quite large, for over 25 years.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> The piece that came out was at gum line. The other piece wanting to come out, wiggling, is under the gum line. The tooth has had the cavity filling, quite large, for over 25 years.


I've had two root canals and posts with crowns done. Don't sweat it. Modern dentistry is almost painless.

If you can afford it, get the gold/platinum kind. Mine has lasted more than 30 years.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I've had two root canals and posts with crowns done. Don't sweat it. Modern dentistry is almost painless.


This will be my second. I am concerned about what needs to be done since tooth cracked, and broke off. Its been five weeks, slow arse dentist if you ask me for a crown.. Oh well, hopefully I can get them to see me tomorrow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Steve40th I do not know which tooth it is but a post and core build up and a crown lengthening procedure may save the day or tooth as it were. Another strategy is to also connect the crown on the broken tooth with a crown on an adjacent tooth. Almost a mini fixed bridge. I have used both ways depending on my judgement. Occasionally nothing will work to save it. Sometimes the decision is also a financial one.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, I have good dental. 90% of Endotontis, crowns and root canals. We will see tomorrow, or Tuesday. The other piece is working looser and looser right now. No pain though. Even drinking water.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought the tooth was basically dead after a root canal.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> I thought the tooth was basically dead after a root canal.


I believe it is. I guess FangFarrier hit the sack early tonight.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have used Dentemp a few times in similar situations. You can mix it up and form your own filling
with it and let it dry. If you do try not to chew on it. Get it looked at quick as you can!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I believe it is. I guess FangFarrier hit the sack early tonight.


 @Camel923 is also a dentist!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Well, I have good dental. 90% of Endotontis, crowns and root canals. We will see tomorrow, or Tuesday. The other piece is working looser and looser right now. No pain though. Even drinking water.


No advise, just wanted to wish you good luck.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> I thought the tooth was basically dead after a root canal.


No nerve in the tooth after a successful root canal. Some nerves in the gum and bone connected to it though. That is why no pain with temperature but Steve will want to be numb for follow up procedures that will likely impinge on the gum and supporting structures.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is the tooth. Cell phone pic. Not the best.
The white stuff in the middle is the packing, I guess, till I was to get crown. Some of it fell out. The yellow circle with a filling in it is about to fall out and is inside of tooth. The other yellow circle shows where tooth broke off.
Not pretty..


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Here is the tooth. Cell phone pic. Not the best.
> The white stuff in the middle is the packing, I guess, till I was to get crown. Some of it fell out. The yellow circle with a filling in it is about to fall out and is inside of tooth. The other yellow circle shows where tooth broke off.
> Not pretty..


That looks like a boat payment for the dentist!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The root canal was 1100 bucks, I paid 133.
Here is a more defined pic. hard to take with cell phone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Have that sucker yanked out and be done with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Have that sucker yanked out and be done with it.


Problem with just removing a tooth is that the other teeth spread out. Implants ain't cheap!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That doesn’t need Endodontics, that needs herodondtics or heliotherapy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> That doesn't need Endodontics, that needs herodondtics or heliotherapy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm ... aint that some of that fancy medical care that done ole' Michael Jackson in?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ... aint that some of that fancy medical care that some ole' Michael Jackson in?


Nope. 
Herodontics= heroic dentistry 
Heliodontics = take hold of the tooth and show the roots to the sun

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking at the picture @fangfarrier called it. Could be impossible to fix. It is definately beat up. Extraction is probably likely if that rascal is split in two or three If the fracture runs to the side and most of the tooth and roots iare intact maybe there is an alternative. I wouldn't bet on it though.

There are alternatives if you want to replace it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Looking at the picture @fangfarrier called it. Could be impossible to fix. It is definately beat up. Extraction is probably likely if that rascal is split in two or three If the fracture runs to the side and most of the tooth and roots iare intact maybe there is an alternative. I wouldn't bet on it though.
> 
> There are alternatives if you want to replace it.


If extracted, whats the worst case scenario? If I need one implant, are there any issues over time?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Problem with just removing a tooth is that the other teeth spread out. Implants ain't cheap!


Maybe I am different, but when I am in line to lose a tooth or two, I would be fine with having a gap as long and not having an implant as long it is not front and center. A gap or two in teeth to add to a plethora of scars that I have adds character.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Camel923 is also a dentist!


 @Camel923 Sorry, Doc. My age-addled brain had you filed as a G.P. I hope I didn't say anything stupid.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kinda like my "ripped toenail", you can spend all kinds of money, and it may still end up coming out.
I'm 44, happily married and not to worried about looks, I would pull that out myself, if theres no pain.
Each his own, but I wish you luck.
I'm with fang, get some pliers and pull it out..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in dentist office awaiting a possible opening.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> If extracted, whats the worst case scenario? If I need one implant, are there any issues over time?


Yes. Rejection by the body at initial placement. You may require a sound lift and bone grafting to place the implant. Cleaning it clean is key. Implants are not tolerant long term to poor Hygeine. Alternatives include a removable one tooth partial denture called a Nesbit, a three unit bridge that requires crowns on the tooth in front of and in back of the extraction site, no treatment ( may or may not have tooth movement and occlusionbite issues). I would recommend against a Maryland Bridge because it bonds metal wings on to the tooth surfaces but the forces in the back make retention a crap shoot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Camel923 Sorry, Doc. My age-addled brain had you filed as a G.P. I hope I didn't say anything stupid.


No worries at all. If you have every read my posts you will see plenty of stupid. So the wife tells me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I am in dentist office awaiting a possible opening.


Good luck.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love this mini-drama. Will Steve survive his brush with toothless redneckism? Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tune in next time....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While were waiting for an update ...... whose got some good toothless pics?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No pics here, but I did have to "look into the mouth of dragon" a few days ago, co-worker couldn't just explain that he had almost all of his teeth yanked out, he had to show me..He said "Donnie, I aint got but four left now, theys in the front." I looked and counted five, but didn't wanna argue with a Six foot five four hundred pound monster..


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> While were waiting for an update ...... whose got some good toothless pics?


How about a dog they call Picasso:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back from Dentist. They re-glued, for lack of better term, my tooth together. I felt like a experiment, as they were full up and had patients etc waiting.. Anyways, he will see me next week for my potential crown. He thinks, it will be an extraction, and follow up Bridge or Implant. I cant afford this crap, I tell ya. 
Bridge 2031 out of pocket, implant 1458 out of pocket, extraction 71 bucks..
Dentist that did root canal is pissed they didnt set up crown. I had to go in and ask about when it was going to be, and they said , Oh, when can you come in.. Incompetence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That’s rough. Looks like a good root canal. Question: does the implant fee quoted include the abutment and crown to restore it?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> That's rough. Looks like a good root canal. Question: does the implant fee quoted include the abutment and crown to restore it?


Yes, its everything.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Yes, its everything.


That's a very good price. All together around here it would be three or four thousand.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> That's a very good price. All together around here it would be three or four thousand.


Thats out of pocket, insurance is , if I do it, picking up the rest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Thats out of pocket, insurance is , if I do it, picking up the rest.


Most insurance around here may pay something on the crown only. Maybe half. Leaving $400 abutment and a 2500 or more implant up to the patient. More if a sinus lift and any bone grafting would be necessary. Just saying while not cheap, it's better than what I lot of people would be faced with.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Crown is 492.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Going in to see a dentist ..... at or at least near the very top of things I absolutely hate to do. Never a good experience, just pain, soreness, and a large bill. Geez .......


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Temp crown in. 764 out of pocket, painful


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ooooo, that stings!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The only dentists I like are a couple that I don't have to see in person, and that reside at PF!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Apparently I am only allotted 1500 a year on my policy. If I had known that prior to service, I would have waited 1 more month. Then it would have been fully covered. So, I am told. Oh well, in 3 weeks, permanent crown will be in..
Insurance companies do make money. not sure how on dental, as it is not cheap. But, then again, not many people need root canals and crowns..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Permanent went in. Temp crown wasnt in correct, so I had an infection. As soon as temp was pulled offf I smelt it. Dentist made some not so good comments. So, they did some cleaning up etc. Now, all is fine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Steve40th Ugh, I go today. Just a check-up and cleaning. Wish me luck.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

As far as I know, a root canal removes the nerves and blood supply to the tooth. Usually, it's done for teeth that have already died.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have always said, one of the very best preps is to have your oral health in good order BEFORE things go sideways. In a TEOTWAWKI scenario, we will see people dying of bad teeth as did folks not all that long ago.
I have some of those temp dental repair kits set aside in my med box. I also have TONS of cheap toothpaste, toothbrushes, and floss-picks for trade items...


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Funny thing about root canals. I've had three of them, and none of them lasted more than six months. All ended up being pulled.


----------

